# New wave of architecture in Guatemala



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

So I just thought about making this thread to show some of the best recent projects built in Guatemala City, which is right now going through an architectural and urbanist boom.

You can identify 3 waves of architecture in Guatemala City: one in the 1940s, promoted by president Jorge Ubico; the second one, begining in the mid 80s, greatly influenced by the devastating earthquake of 1976; and the third one, which began around 2007.

Guatemala City is divided in numbered Zones. Zona 1 for example (commonly known as Centro Histórico) is the center of the city with the oldest buildings. The city was divided in a counter-clockwise way. Zones 22 and 23 do not exist, because those areas are part of other munipalities. 










Flag of Guatemala City:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ZONA 4 - Cantón Exposición






















This part of the city was built in 1897, promoted by president José María Reyna, after visiting Paris for the Universal Exposition in 1889. Back then, all the streets and avenues in the city ran from north to south and east to west. The ones in this area though, run in a diagonal way, so they are called "rutas" and "vías", instead of the usual "calles" (streets) and "avenidas" (avenues). This area fell into deep disrepair some years ago, because too many low quality bars and nightclubs opened there. Recently however, the nightclubs have disappeared and the area has been reborn as a cultural center. Many new restaurants and small cafés have opened there, artists, architects and designers moved their studios there, and many new projects are rising. This area is one of the best places for pedestrians in Guatemala City.
















































Guatemala_four_800 by Jose Vega, en Flickr

169138393
Chileriemos la Cuadra
​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*A4 Apartamentos* - U/C


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*7-47* - U/C


subir fotos gratis


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*CampusTec* - T/O


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Cuatro Venezia* - Completed


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Granat Exposición* - Approved


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*XPO 1* - Approved - Design: ShoArq


































































































Plot:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*QUO* - Competition Proposal - Design: ShoArq


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Very interesting thread! Thanks for the info!


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll be posting more buildings from other areas and future projects


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

super cute!


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Nonu* - Competition Proposal - Design: Piegatto

Same plot as QUO.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

congratulations guatemala city, huge renovation :cheers:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

JMGA196 said:


> *Cuatro Venezia* - Completed


More from Cuatro Venezia



















20160815_133654_HDR by Víctor Bran, en Flickr




























*Decontrol Studio*









Instagram


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

JMGA196 said:


> *Cuatro Venezia* - Completed


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

JMGA196 said:


> *Cuatro Venezia* - Completed











*Olivero & Bland Studio*









*Olivero & Bland Studio*









*Olivero & Bland Studio*









*Olivero & Bland Studio*









*Olivero & Bland Studio*









*Olivero & Bland Studio*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

JMGA196 said:


> *Granat Exposición* - Approved











homesguatemala.com









SUR


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ZONA 15 - Vista Hermosa






















































​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Avenik* - Approved - Design: Proporción y Escala 


















*Studio Cero Architecture*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Domani* - Built - Design: Proporción y Escala


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Avante* - Built - Design: Proporción y Escala


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ágora 1501* - Built - Design: Studio Domus 

Couldn't find any good pics, so here are some renders:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Bosco 23 Avenida* - Under Construction - Design: Olivero & Bland


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Aeras* - Approved - Design: Renato Pierri


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Torre Nordic* - Approved - Design: Studio Domus


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Laurel* - Under Construction - Design: ???


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Borghetto* - Approved - Design: ???


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Insigne* - Under Construction - Design: Proporción y Escala


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Liv* - Under Construction - Design: Studio Domus


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Itaca* - Approved - Design: Jose Roberto Gereda


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Vitta Center Medical Plaza* - Approved - Design: De Oliveira Castro Arquitectos


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ZONA 10 - Zona Viva












































​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Starting this area of the city with one of my favorite buildings:

*Platina* - Built - Design: DARCON Arquitectura


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

JMGA196 said:


> *Ágora 1501* - Built - Design: Studio Domus
> 
> Couldn't find any good pics, so here are some renders:


Here are some great pics of this one! 









*Studio Domus*









*Studio Domus*









*Studio Domus*









*Studio Domus*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a few of the most interesting new projects for 2018:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

And another one!



Ifig said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Quite impressive! Please keep us updated with their construction status.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

So this news just broke out today. 

Uruguayan firm Gomez Platero Arquitectos revealed these renders for a new project in Guatemala City's business district. Hopefully we'll get more info soon!

*Architect's website *


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*AMM Building - Guatemala City - 2018
Architect: Studio Domus*



















Render 3

Recently completed:

0001 by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


----------

